# It's (almost) alive!



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

2009 BMC CX02. Rival left shifter, Force right (Ima gonna go with all Force eventually), Ritchey bar, stem and seat post, FSA compact Pro (rockin it "old schoolish) 46x36 crank, Rival rear derailier (and probably front), N gear jump stop (not installed yet) Selle San Marco Ponza saddle (not the lightest but it fits my azz) and a variety of Reflex wheels-pic has fangos on them. I also have Conti file treads and am getting either Limus of Vittoria XM's. White or black bar tape? Or any other ideas?
Oh.That's the Maddy cat surveying the situation.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks good. I do like those BMC frames. Instantly recognizable.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Is that used or NOS? As for bar tape, Deda gray might look nice.


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

Isn't the ponza a little "sharp" for cross?

white/grey/black marble or camo bar tape? Just a thought. Solid white, grey, or black would all look good.


----------



## High Rouleur (Jul 1, 2003)

Ooh, she's purdy. I was going to vote for black tape, just to keep the whole front end black, but then I noticed your white hoods. Now I think I'll abstain from voting. I think any of the above would look just fine.

Where are you starting your season? I'm hoping to make Nittany, but Charm City is more likely my season opener.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

It was a warranty replacement apparantly. Guy never built it up. I'm thinking Fizik white/black duowrap.


----------



## LS2379 (Nov 6, 2009)

What's the cat think? White and Black mixed together? Really looks like it has some issue with the cranks.

Good lookin bike.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Sweet rig.

I'll second the Fizik Dualtape in white/black.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I found some microtek Fizik that is like the Duowrap. Hopefully they have it in wht/blk.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Nittany, then Charm city, and hopefully every weekend thereafter


----------



## Guymk (Mar 27, 2009)

Either the dual wrap or plain black tape. I am rocking black tape with white hoods on my road bike and black tape with yellow hoods on my cross bike.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm thinking black might look good with the black brake blades on the shifter (s). Oh. It has tektro cr 720 cantis and Koolstop dual compound pads.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Kram, Fizik has this special edition Garmin stuff that would like nice on that! It's one piece of bar tape that comes half black and half white.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Sweet! Where'd you get it?


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

I tracked it down on ebay. 

Here's a set, but it comes with the matching saddle:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fizik-Antares-G...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5643843868

I can't seem to find it via google. Maybe it's a discontinued color option.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Yea. My LBS was checking into it for me, too. The vendor doesn't carry it anymore. Going with the blk/wht dualwrap.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Kram said:


> Yea. My LBS was checking into it for me, too. The vendor doesn't carry it anymore. Going with the blk/wht dualwrap.


Lizard skins has a black/white tape similar to the discontinued Fizik stuff pictured above. Their stuff is a bit pricey though.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd vote for all black bar tape. I have a similar setup (light rear end, black front end, white hoods) and I used to have the black/white fizik tape, was very happy to ditch it for all black!

Also, LOVE the BMC!


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I'd do all black but my hoods are white. Besides, with the dualwrap, you can go with all one color.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Black tape/white hoods works pretty well IMO

pics for evidence: 

















But I do like the feel of Fizik bar tape on a CX rig (prefer Deda foam for road).


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Nice. Yours? Still going with the dual wrap. It's on order anyway.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Nope neither are mine (although mine is very similar to the cannondale, I have a system six). I don't have a pic of mine with white hoods but I really like the combo over the black/black I had before. 

You will like the fizik tape! That's what I've got on my 'cross rig...


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Awesome, get a matching skirt to go with it!


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Ughh. No longer sell the wht/blk dual wrap. Now it's either all white or black. And pretender, can I wear my heels, too?


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Kram said:


> And pretender, can I wear my heels, too?


Of course. You'll look stunning.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Natch


----------



## tetter (Jun 28, 2008)

that there is a purty bike. also the cat seems to approve.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Done. It will now officially be microtex in the snazzy new, glossy white. Maddy cat approved whole heartedly. Shop is holding a roll for me. Finished pics to come later this week. Thanks to my co-Hupster Yash for the heads up on the new gloss Fizik tape.


----------

